# Dive and related equipment discussion...



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

I know a lot of you out there are divers. If you've followed the "South Florida" thread, you know I am visiting/working in the area of Homestead, Fl. (just North of the keys). I've now gotten free of the work aspect of the trip (trying to catch up on the forum, something like 21 threads left to go!).

So now I begin the "vacation" aspect of the trip. Tomorrow I will go to the Coral Castle as recommended in the other thread, but only after I finally pick up a new mask for use in my (Monday) dive refresher course in Key Largo







. For Tuesday, I'm leaning towards a wreck dive on the Spiegel, a naval ship sunk as an artificial reef (deck around 85-100 fsw).

Masks, I'm looking at the Scubapro frameless (pricey, and very nice-Subkrawler's favorite), as well as the Scubapro Scout (a new model, very low volume, a lens for each eye, about 2/3 the price of the Frameless). Also in the mix are an Oceanic (sort of similar in appearance to the Scubapro frameless) and a low volume Cressi (looks similar to the Scout). All four were tried for fit today, and all work fine (shaved the top of the moustache b-)).

The Oceanic and Cressi are way less costly than the Scubapros, but then that's something that shouldn't stop me as it'll be a once or twice in a decade purchase. All are quality brands with a rich scuba history. The Oceanic has a strap of wide neoprene (ala wet suit) as opposed to the standard silicone. It might be less hassle with grabbing my (too long :-d) hair.

Snorkels. Many boats require them I am told (at least down here). There are folding versions that will go in a BC pocket. There are models with one or even two purge valves. There are models that block water entry with a float at the top of the tube. So, how many of you dive with a snorkel? And what type do you favor?

On to gages, what I specified in my other post, I now discover no longer exists. I have an old Oceanic Data Max console, consisting of an SPG, (submersible pressure gage for the non-divers, used to measure the air pressure [which indicates quantity] remaining in the air tank). Also has an analog depth gage with max depth needle, but inside the gage is an LCD window with an automatic bottom timer. Going to really miss this feature, it activates automatically on submersion to 3 feet, times the dive for you, and then times the surface interval to 24 hours when you exit the water. Very handy, and I may yet resurrect my old one (found a do it yourself post on Scubaboard for replacing the batteries). But I need to buy something modern (I'll be renting for my dives here. Maybe I'll get some type of console with a computer, and run that as a depth gage/bottom timer/ back up computer for the wrist computer I plan to buy.

I know Subkrawler says only an SPG on the hose, all else on the wrist. And I may well end up with that set up (I do even have an old Scubapro SPG I used on my 40 cu ft pony bottle). I just think I want an entire console perhaps only because it's the way I did my initial dives in the 1980's 1990's. I do know one thing, I've got no interest in an integrated air computer or anything else that relies on batteries or transmitters to read my available air. But if that's your preference, more power to you. There is so much gear, and so many choices available, there is certainly something for everyone out there.

So why have I started this (rambling and lengthy ) post? Partly because I'm still seeking advice on a few pieces of dive gear. Partly because I wanted to encourage a discussion of the gear here for divers among us, as well as non divers (discussions like this can lead to curiosity and interest that may lie dormant in a non diver, encouraging them to pursue a long lost goal of trying SCUBA). And mostly I suppose, because I'm really excited to be getting back in the water in a few days, and I wanted to share that with my Doxa friends! Afterall, Doxa is first and foremost, a piece of dive gear second to none in history and quality, and one of the finest names in dive watches worldwide today!

So, post up a bit on your favorite dive gear, what you like about it, and why it works for you. Let's hear about your gear preferences b-).


----------



## Frogman (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey T Bone,

Be safe down there! I have a couple of quick replies here...


I generally don't dive with a snorkel, although I will take one along when conditions aren't the best. Why? Sounds strange, but with all the shore diving I've done in Southern California it sometimes helps to keep your head in the water and look around before submerging. Sure, I could do that with compressed air, but I prefer to preserve as much of that as I can.
Definitely agree with streamlining and keeping one line and gauge going, and all else on the wrists - Doxa, compass, and computer. I've had hoses tangle up in something as simple as kelp and seaweed, so the less stuff that you have outside of your control or immediate field of vision, the better. Besides, it reduces your profile and drag.
Enjoy your bottom time!

Cheers,

Avi


----------



## fbk (Apr 18, 2007)

Haven't de-lurked for a while but I love talking dive equipment! Like watches, you can never have enough :-d

I personally like and use mostly Oceanic gear. They have a lifetime free parts replacement policy, maybe some others do too but to me thats a huge plus. As long as you get it serviced by an authorised dealer every 12 months, any parts required during the service are free for the life of the product.

I've had several BC's but I swear by the back-inflate type and theres no way I could go back to wearing a jacket BC. They are just so much more streamlined and comfortable, basically just a harness in front, inflation bladder or wing at the back. I use an Oceanic Excursion. If I was into tech diving I'd have a BP/W (backplate/wing/harness), but I'm not. Weight integrated back-inflate BC is the best of both worlds for me.

Speaking of streamlined, I'm also a big fan of just having the SPG and no console. I hate dragging those things around, or more to the point seeing others drag them around! I have a small 1½" gauge clipped off to the BC (in my case over left shoulder with inflator hose) and thats it. Can see it at a glance and its always next to my body, and its tiny. The gauge, not my body!

My compass (Suunto SK7 which I don't often need to use) is clipped off somewhere on BC to look at if I need to. Computer (I use a Suunto Vyper) on my right wrist. Not a big fan of air integrated computers either. Having you computer/depth gauge/timer on your wrist at a glance is the only way to go if you ask me. Having it hanging from a hose is the equivalent of having a pocket watch, and we all know how long ago they went out of fashion. Oh and I always dive with a Sharky 750T on my left wrist by the way.

I use a Cressi Matrix mask which I am mostly happy with. But I tried an Oceanic Shadow mask on the other day, and I want one! Just another mask for the colelction. I never use a snorkel, they give me the #*$!s, and I've never come across a "mandatory snorkel" policy on any dive boat. If I did, I'd get an Oceanic folding one to keep in a pocket.

At the end of the day, its a very individual thing. Some people are most comfortable with what they learnt on. I look back and compare those days of bulky jacket BC's, brick consoles with 3 gauges, and weight belts, and compared to how I dive now its tremendously more enjoyable for me.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Okay, you guys now have me wishing I'd a.) brought my old Scubapro SPG, and b.) ordered the Suunto Vyper computer I plan to buy in time for the trip! Only things left would be my BC (buying a Zeagle Brigade from Scuba Toys unless I become convinced to do otherwise) and my wetsuit (renting here- ew.... and plan to lose some more weight before I buy a new one :-d).

FBK, great term you've coined there, de-lurked. I like it! :-!
Maybe we can encourage more infrequent posters to join in the discussion (and thanks for joining in yourself!).

Of the two masks you mention, your Cressi is different than the one I'm looking at (Occhio Plus), but the Oceanic Shadow is the one I'm considering. Still have a couple of Tekna's from the 1980's back home that I actually think are serviceable, but I didn't locate them before leaving (left on very short notice).

Avi, thanks for the good wishes, I'll be thinking of you California divers when I'm checking out the coral (won't get to really play until dive #2 the day of my course). The wreck dive is sounding more inviting all the time too.

Okay guys, who else uses what gear? What do you like (or dislike) about it? Would you buy the same again, or go in a different direction?


----------



## marc_wl (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi,

I just got my autonomy certificate (CMAS** / rescue diver) after that first year of diving. Snorkel in part of my equipement (folded in mu BC pocket).

I need correcting glasses that are fitted in a Cressi Matrix mask.










I use a Suunto Vyper and an analog HP manometer connected to my secondary regulator.



















I changed recently my BC for that Seaquest Black Diamond that is a pure pleasure.










For the dive managment, I used one time that combo too, reference to that famous diver ... ;-) (with my Suunto on the other wrist however!!)


----------



## Watchthetime (Oct 15, 2007)

I used to use a Cressi Sub "Big Eyes" mask up to last week, when it finally got a tear in the skirt. I have a lot of masks (more than 20), but the "Big Eyes" was my favorite, as I could see more stuff as it afforded an excellent field of vision. TUSA has some pretty good masks. Apollo also makes a frameless mask, costs much less than the Scubapro.

I use an SPG only on a shorter than normal hose (prevents the SPG from smashing into the ground everytime you set up your gear). Small metal cased SPG.

I only use a snorkel when I teach. For fun dives, never. We hardly do dives from shore, mostly boat dives, so no shore entries to get to the dive site. If swallowing water on the surface is an issue just keep the reg in your mouth (like if there are big waves). 

For regs I would go Scubapro, Apeks or Poseidon (I have most popular brands. These 3 are what I use most of the time.

For BC's I use either a Scubapro or Mares (Mares has nice jacket BC's) for teaching. When I lead dives I use a Halcyon. 

Fins? Mares Avanti Quattro.

I only use a dive watch when I do underwater filming for TV shows or movies, and it's simply to know the time when I'm shooting. For "normal" dives I use an Apeks Quantum computer.


----------



## marc_wl (Feb 11, 2006)

I switched from fins Mares SuperChannel to that new Mares Raptor that are incredibly efficient and comfortable (15 dives with them).


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Good stuff guys, keep it coming! Funny, I recall _thinking_ of using "just" an SPG with an arm mounted computer back in the days of the advent of the computer (for a short time, the Edge by Orca was the only game in town.... it was a huge brick, and was probably to the dive computer what the Commodore 64 was to the PC :-d). But I waited and bought a _console_ mounted version of it's successor, as it was the "cool" thing to do. If I'd waited (or shopped around) a bit more, the Suunto computers soon showed up on the scene. I did a live aboard charter off Isle Royale in lake Superior around 1989 or 1990 where about 40% of the computers were Suunto.

Marc_wl, those are some beautiful pics of your gear. Nice Doxa 1000T too! :-!

Watchthetime, I've read your posts on the Dive watch forum, didn't realize you were a professional diver.

To both of you, welcome to the Doxa Forum, thanks for contributing to the discussion |>.

For those that haven't seen yet, the gear I've already aquired are the Scubapro Mk 25/ X-650 regulator combo (produced after the X-650 problems were cured) and my old ancient (I prefer "classic", and the term truly fits) Scubapro Jet Fins. Just bought the Seasoft Stealth scuba boots (sorry, can't bring myself to use the term "booties" here :-d). I've decided (I think :think on the Scubapro Scout mask for now (breakfast shortly, then off to shop!) and will go with a folding snorkel. Two down, several to go!

Buying new gear is fun! Let's hear some more about your gear preferences :-!.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

T,
I have the Zeagle Brigade ordered from Scuba Toys. It is a very nice BC. I do think if I had it to do over again, that I might get Ty's Halcyon rig primarily because of its versatility. I use a two-window Zeagle Ebon mask (no longer in production), but I have about 10 masks (2 or 3 Scubapros, a Poseidon, Zeagle, Oceanic, to name a few). I guess I prefer a 2-window because it fogs a little less easily. I do carry a Oceanic Shadow frameless in my BCD pocket. I have an Oceanic TDX-5 Ti regulator. It is very nice and does the job well. I do use an Oceanic wireless air-integrated wrist computer. IMHO it is too expensive for how reliable it has been. It is in for service now because it has a "short" in the battery compartment. At one time, I thought it had flooded, but when I opened the battery compartment there were no signs of such. Battery compartment cover "wobbles" when installed correctly:-|:-| I do use analog gauges (depth/pressure gauge) always for redundancy.

For fins I have the Apollo Bio-fin Pros. They are split, and I think I would switch to something different if given the chance. I really have no real reason. The fins are made very durably and have performed well.

All in all, I am happy with my setup. It works quite well for the novice diving that I typically do going down to look at the fishes. If I ever decided to do something more advanced, I would look at upgrading a thing or two though..........


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Jason, I remember reading about your battery/(non) flooding issue. Sorry to hear about the wobbly door, I had a similar situation with an early (supposedly high quality) hand held cell phone. Thing never was made right. Finally replaced after it disconnected multiple calls to a valuable client (back in my business owning days).

The Shadow seems to ]be getting a lot of good feedback. I may end up with one (seems I'll probably get several masks, seems the thing to do :-d).

The Brigade just makes sense to me, even though it's a compromise, seems like a good one. I'll probably also eventually end up with a back pack/wing, wishing I'd just listened to Ty in the first place :-d.


----------



## AAP (Sep 10, 2007)

Funny how there's almost no mention of actual diving in the Dive Watch Forum - - it's all here. I'm seriously considering getting certified soon, so I'm really enjoying these posts.

What would you guys consider a good setup for a beginner? Just the basics, but still a good balance of value/performance. Walgreens has a complete set next to the inflatable beach balls . . .


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm looking at getting a new gear as well. When I moved back from South Florida to Toronto, in 2002, I sold most my equipment exept my regulator. Then I rented for a while. Now I'm looking at a Tusa set. Regulator: RS-350, DC Hunter Computer Console w/compass & SPG and a Tusa Expert BCJ6900 Back inflation with Duo-Air ( Octo Regulator/Inflator ). Does anybody have some experience with this gear package?
Whats left is a new mask ( I'm looking at a full face mask since I don't really like to shave my moustache ) and I wrist computer with a big read out. Tusa has a nice square one! 
I'm still not sure about the Tusa Expert BCD...
Michael


----------



## siddhartha (Feb 15, 2006)

I use a HydroOptix mask, which I highly recommend-I was looking for something that was relatively wide-angle when I found out about these, so I purchased one-very impressed!

I am not so near-sighted as the recommendation was for uncorrected use, but I had no problems. It was also not difficult to use above-water, for those short walks in full equipment into the water. 

I was worried it might be a gimmicky thing, but it actually proved to work quite well, and affords a much wider field of view than anything else I've tried

Chris


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

> Walgreens has a complete set next to the inflatable beach balls . . .












A good place to start browsing (with good prices) is Diver's supply. They used to be the big mail order dive gear firm in the days before the internet. Now, they have several locations, including one across the street from my hotel in Florida City, and another right there in Marietta. Check them out, then go online to Scuba Toys and Leisure Pro and have a look. There are others, including brands they don't carry (like Scubapro, one of my favorites).

Scubapro is sort of like Rolex in that they succeed in controlling prices at their dealers, and frown on discount and gray market sellers. Oh, and they make high quality watches....er, I mean scuba gear too!

For tons more information on gear, check out ScubaBoard, a huge diving forum (and if buying anything from Scuba Toys, register and post on ScubaBoard and you can get a 10% discount on any order if I recall correctly). And keep reading and posting here! :-!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

AAP said:


> Funny how there's almost no mention of actual diving in the Dive Watch Forum - - it's all here. I'm seriously considering getting certified soon, so I'm really enjoying these posts.
> 
> What would you guys consider a good setup for a beginner? Just the basics, but still a good balance of value/performance. Walgreens has a complete set next to the inflatable beach balls . . .


I say buy top-notch, high quality stuff to start with. If you don't, you will be getting rid of it and buying better stuff in the end. Dive equipment will last a lifetime if taken care of correctly


----------



## frank19989 (Dec 23, 2007)

I guess I'll delurk and get involved

BC -OMS Harness with 65 pound lift 8 pound steel plate. The whole 
thing is versatile and can be easily changed around.

Regs- Either the Poseidon Cyclone or the OMS deep regs. Although plenty of guys using scubapro or Apeks. I've had an old aqualung that I beat on and it keeps going.

Gauges- Only a SPG hose. HS explorer computer, Trimix ready when you buy it on the wrist. Suunto compass on the wrist and of course a watch.

Mask- Hate the one I have won't even mention it.

Tanks- double LP 85s and LP 104s.

Fins- Jet style

Exposure suit - DUI 200 dry

And a whole bunch of other assorted junk I carry depending on the purpose 
of the dive.


----------



## Watchthetime (Oct 15, 2007)

T Bone said:


> Good stuff guys, keep it coming! Funny, I recall _thinking_ of using "just" an SPG with an arm mounted computer back in the days of the advent of the computer (for a short time, the Edge by Orca was the only game in town.... it was a huge brick, and was probably to the dive computer what the Commodore 64 was to the PC :-d). But I waited and bought a _console_ mounted version of it's successor, as it was the "cool" thing to do. If I'd waited (or shopped around) a bit more, the Suunto computers soon showed up on the scene. I did a live aboard charter off Isle Royale in lake Superior around 1989 or 1990 where about 40% of the computers were Suunto.
> 
> Marc_wl, those are some beautiful pics of your gear. Nice Doxa 1000T too! :-!
> 
> ...


The Edge Dive Computer... Had one of those a long time ago. Huge, heavy aluminum-cased dive computer that had a tissue-loading graph display. You could knock somebody out with it! It was one of the first "modern" dive computers. This would go perfect with the Farallon Fara-Fin (a long fin that had metal side braces and a calf support).

I used the Scubapro Jetfin when I used to work as a Divemaster for resorts. I prefer the Japanese rubber fins (hard to get, I only see them on Japanese divers) such as Gull or SAS. The Scubapro Jet Thrust rubber fins were made for Scubapro by a Japanese company.

Yup, am a dive pro. became a Divemaster in 90 (my Divemaster number is 6969), Instructor in 92 and Instructor Trainer in 94. Am an Instructor for different training agencies.


----------



## NMehring (Jun 7, 2006)

If you don't want to shave, use a lot of vasoline on your mustache . I have a Tusa M 14 visulator. i have a really wide face and the skirt fits well and it low volume, price wasn't bad either at around 65 bucks


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

That's a nice looking mask. I ended up with the Scubapro 2 lens called the Scout. Probably get the frameless soon though, not sure I like the two lenses. I like everything else about the mask, and it fits great.

Not sure about Vaseline (doesn't that attack silicone?) but I've heard silicone grease on the mustache works well. I've just shaved it down about a quarter inch below my nose, and it's working fine. Did a couple shallow reef dives today, more to come Friday, then if all goes well, a bit deeper on a nice wreck on Saturday.

It really has taken me a bit more than they thought to get re-acclimated to scuba, but it's been 16 years since I did it regularly (there was one dive 14 years ago). So it's been about what_ I_ expected. One extra pool session (mandated by me) and some shallow tune up dives. It's been fun (but I need to stay out of the dive shops, I keep buying gear! :-d).

BTW, if anyone likes the Scubapro masks, but hates the price, they've got the Scout (retail $79) for $39 and the Frameless (retail $129) for $69 at Leisure Pro. They're closed this week for Passover though, but will reopen Monday I think.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Things I've bought down here I hadn't planned on.....

Sea Elite Ranger octopus reg (Diver's Supply house brand). It was a cheapo, but it works ($40).

Mares SPG in boot. Boot has a spot for clip/split ring attachment. Compact, I like the dial (nice and clean, and red pie cut from 800 psi down). Aprox. $65 at Diver's Supply.

Mares "Puck" wrist mount computer. PC downloadable (with optional download kit I've not bought), operates in air, nitrox or gage mode. RGBM algorithm, user changeable battery, it fits pretty much all the criteria of the discontinued Suunto Vyper I'd planned to buy, at a much lower price ($250 at Diver's Outlet-changing names to Diver's Direct).

BC inflater hose (20 bucks). The above were bought because of a change in policy at Ocean Diver's on rentals. They would not rent and install a gage console, octo and inflater hose on my Mk. 25 X-650 reg combo (as they initially stated they would). Change in policy by the shop owner that he failed to communicate with his employees. 'S okay, I needed these things anyway, and as it turns out, I got a better deal here than I could on line!

ETA: Also picked up a small Wenoka titanium dive knife ($55 at Diver's Direct), Just couldn't justify going into the water without a knife/tool/cutter of some sort, even though I know it's quite unlikely I'll need it. Even less likely, now thaqt I have it with me :-!

What I may yet buy, is a 3mm wetsuit (yesterday's dives were done without a wetsuit in 76 to 78 degree water, as 
the suit I'd rented didn't really fit :-(). I can buy a cheapo for around $100 here. It'll be only for a few dives probably, as I plan to lose a lot of weight very soon, and it will no longer fit (can probably sell it like new for half what I paid, so no great loss). Also may buy a new wrist mount compass, as the one I have at home is.... at home!


----------



## NMehring (Jun 7, 2006)

I haven't had any wear under my nose peice or leaks when using vasoline but it reacts with certain types of silicone. but i would imagine over an extended period of time it would deteriorate the mask. But in that case it is most likely new time for a mask.


----------



## cinavo (1 mo ago)

T Bone said:


> I know a lot of you out there are divers. If you've followed the "South Florida" thread, you know I am visiting/working in the area of Homestead, Fl. (just North of the keys). I've now gotten free of the work aspect of the trip (trying to catch up on the forum, something like 21 threads left to go!).
> 
> So now I begin the "vacation" aspect of the trip. Tomorrow I will go to the Coral Castle as recommended in the other thread, but only after I finally pick up a new mask for use in my (Monday) dive refresher course in Key Largo
> 
> ...


DH & DS will be diving in Cozumel and Grand Cayman, and want to bring their regulators, BCs, fins, and masks. However, it seems like I read somewhere that you can't bring your own gear...fact or fiction?

FTR, I know their dive knives and tanks aren't allowed.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

cinavo said:


> DH & DS will be diving in Cozumel and Grand Cayman, and want to bring their regulators, BCs, fins, and masks. However, it seems like I read somewhere that you can't bring your own gear...fact or fiction?
> 
> FTR, I know their dive knives and tanks aren't allowed.


This thread is 14 years old man lol


----------



## cinavo (1 mo ago)

@NeurosciGuy15 sorry my bad


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

We've all done it!


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

cinavo said:


> DH & DS will be diving in Cozumel and Grand Cayman, and want to bring their regulators, BCs, fins, and masks. However, it seems like I read somewhere that you can't bring your own gear...fact or fiction?
> 
> FTR, I know their dive knives and tanks aren't allowed.


Lol. Well, since we're brining it back up...

As far as Grand Cayman, I've only been there once (the year I wrote the OP in this thread). At that time everyone took our own gear, less tanks. Can't recall knives being prohibited (in your checked bags), but I could be wrong. Check with the dive operation you are going to dive with. I do seem to remember gloves being prohibited (they don't want you touching the reef).

Never made it to Cozumel (would still like to, planning to travel more after retiring in a couple years). Again, check with the dive operator you are going with.

There are other folks here who more likely know these answers, but I'd be surprised at any operation not permitting your own regulators, BCs, mask and fins. In fact I'd expect them to prefer it. But dive travel may have changed a lot? I have yet again been out of the water for nearly a decade. Need to fix that.


----------



## cinavo (1 mo ago)

T Bone said:


> Lol. Well, since we're brining it back up...
> 
> As far as Grand Cayman, I've only been there once (the year I wrote the OP in this thread). At that time everyone took our own gear, less tanks. Can't recall knives being prohibited (in your checked bags), but I could be wrong. Check with the dive operation you are going to dive with. I do seem to remember gloves being prohibited (they don't want you touching the reef).
> 
> ...


thank you so much for your response and suggestion also


----------

